# Cute Tortoise Sweater



## Josh (Sep 28, 2011)

Has this already been posted?







Tortoise Sweater on Pinterest


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Sep 28, 2011)

I haven't seen that but that is the cutest thing I've EVER seen. Now I have an idea for Squirts christmas present!


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 28, 2011)

He looks like he's humiliated! Poor guy!!


----------



## AshleyJones (Sep 28, 2011)

Lol this is so funny and cute!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 28, 2011)

cute, but I do feel sorry for the tortoise.


----------



## laramie (Sep 28, 2011)

Josh said:


> Has this already been posted?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Josh, Great pic! That is SO ADORABLE!! Thank You for sharing that pic! You put a smile on my face


----------



## coreyc (Sep 28, 2011)

That's great he look nice an stylish warm to


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 28, 2011)

Its cute but it would get dirty very fast on one of my sulcatas, lol


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 28, 2011)

awww!


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey, I can make that!!!  We are having a halloween contest at our CTTC club in October. I have already started making stuff for the torts to wear.


----------



## Missy (Sep 28, 2011)

Super cute


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 28, 2011)

hahaha aww :]


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 28, 2011)

You can make a black one and crochet legs on it like a big spider for halloween 




Torty Mom said:


> Hey, I can make that!!!  We are having a halloween contest at our CTTC club in October. I have already started making stuff for the torts to wear.


----------



## ascott (Sep 28, 2011)

All the other torts are never going to let him live that down...LOL...that or they will try to eat his fluffy garb...


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 28, 2011)

Or an orange one with a green stem on top to go as a pumpkin.





DesertGrandma said:


> You can make a black one and crochet legs on it like a big spider for halloween
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DixieParadise (Sep 28, 2011)

Just don't make one in red or someone's sully might just try and take a bite.....


----------



## l0velesly (Sep 28, 2011)

adorable. I want to buy clothes for my tort!


----------



## african cake queen (Sep 29, 2011)

hi, how funny. like it. lindy


----------

